# GRUB in den MBR?

## Ampheus

Ich habe Gentoo jetzt bis zur Installation des Bootloaders installiert.

beim rebooten macht der aber einfach nichts mehr, wenn er GRUB starten sollte.

meine festplatte ist SATA, deswegen /dev/sdb und / liegt auf /dev/sdb6.

/boot liegt auch dort, da ich dafür keine spezielle partition angelegt habe.

grub-install /dev/sdb zeigt mir keine fehler an, aber es läuft halt nicht.

Was kann ich tun ???

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Wilkommen im Forum Ampheus

Poste doch mal /boot/grub/grub.conf mit grösster Wahrscheinlichkeit hast du dort was falsches reingeschrieben...

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Vortex375

Hallo,

grub-install soll angeblich manchmal Probleme bereiten. Wenn du also nicht mehr weiterkommst, dann versuche mal das:

Starte von Live-CD und mounte deine Partition, dann mach chroot (ganz normal halt, wie bei der Installation). Dann an der Konsole:

```

# grub

> root (hd1,5) [<--- entspricht /dev/sdb6 zumindest solange du keine nicht SATA (/dev/hda) Platten hast]

> setup (hd1)

```

Dadurch installiert sich grub in den MBR der Platte /dev/sdb. Sollte das nicht die Platte sein, von der du bootest musst du "setup (hd1)" mit etwas anderem ersetzen (z.B. "(hd0)").

Poste aber vorher erstmal die grub.conf, bevor du etwas von dem oben ausprobierst, möglicherweise lässt sich das Problem ganz einfach beheben.  :Wink: 

----------

## Ampheus

die grub.conf:

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd1,5)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.13

root(hd1,5)

kernel(hd1,5)/kernel-2.6.13-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/sdb6

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

----------

## dpi209

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> /boot liegt auch dort, da ich dafür keine spezielle partition angelegt habe.

 

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> kernel(hd1,5)/kernel-2.6.13-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/sdb6

 

Letztere Zeile müsste dann lauten

```
kernel(hd1,5)/boot/kernel-2.6.13-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/sdb6
```

wenn ich jetzt nicht ganz neben der Kappe bin...

----------

## Ampheus

gerade ausprobiert..... nach dem reboot tut sich immernoch nichts.

es muss an etwas anderem liegen.

----------

## Vortex375

Wenn du deinen Kernel nach /boot und nicht nach / installiert hast, muss die Zeile aber wirklich so heissen.

Das Problem ist ja aber eher dass GRUB gar nicht erst startet richtig?

Was zeigt er denn nach dem Booten an (also dann, wenn es nicht mehr weitergeht)?

Das BIOS bootet evtl. von der falschen Platte. Du hast GRUB auf /dev/hdb installiert aber das BIOS versucht möglicherweise von der ersten Platte zu booten. 

Ich musste bei mir das Boot-Device im BIOS auf "SCSI" einstellen (warum auch immer), sonst bootet er nicht von SATA. Das wird von BIOS zu BIOS unterschiedlich sein, du musst also bei dir mal nachsehen wies so aussieht.

----------

## Ampheus

naja. meine platten sind beide SATA.

wenn GRUB starten müsste, sehe ich nur links oben einen weißen cursor blinken und sonst schwarzen screen.

----------

## SinoTech

Du musst auch noch folgende Zeile ändern:

```

splashimage=(hd1,5)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

```

zu

```

splashimage=(hd1,5)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

```

Da er sonst das splash nicht findet.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Ampheus

das habe ich nach dem letzten hinweis auch schon getan. leider funktioniert da immernoch nichts.

kann es denn sonst nichts sein ? irgendwas muss ich doch falsch gemacht haben ?

----------

## Frank1969

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> das habe ich nach dem letzten hinweis auch schon getan. leider funktioniert da immernoch nichts.
> 
> kann es denn sonst nichts sein ? irgendwas muss ich doch falsch gemacht haben ?

 

kann es vielleicht sein das grub gar nicht startet, ich meine, das es nicht im mbr der startplatte oder wo auch immer liegt und das es erstmal nix mit der grub.conf zu tun hat.

steht bei dir 

grub loading ... oder so ähnlich oder bleibt der einfach schwarz ?!?

----------

## Earthwings

Mach mal Leerzeichen nach "root" und "kernel" in der grub.conf. Wird der Splashscreen von grub angezeigt oder nicht?

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Frank1969 wrote:*   

> steht bei dir
> 
> grub loading ... oder so ähnlich oder bleibt der einfach schwarz ?!?

 

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

>  Wird der Splashscreen von grub angezeigt oder nicht?

  Anscheinend nein, er schreibt ja...

 *Quote:*   

> [...]sehe ich nur links oben einen weißen cursor blinken und sonst schwarzen screen.

 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Frank1969

ich hatte das prob auch mal, es lag daran das die bootplatte als startpartition ntfs hatte und der aus irgendeinem grund grub da nicht reinschreiben konnte, er sagte zwar das er es gemacht hat und es stand auch kein fehler da aber es ging nicht. als ich als startpartition eine vfat genommen hatte, klappte es plötzlich. hab auch nicht weiter versucht rauszufinden, warum es so war weil ich schon immer eine 500 MB vfat startpartition einrichte, also wenn mehr als ein betriebssystem drauf soll.

trotz allem müsste es auch so gehen, nur mehr als grub-install oder es von hand machen also

root (hd0,0) oder ähnlich

setup (hd0)

kann man ja kaum tun oder sagen wir, ich wüsste nicht was man da noch machen könnte !!

der splashscreen kann ruhig weggelassen oder falsch geschrieben sein oder wie auch immer, wenn grub lädt zeigt der die auswahl auch so an, dann eben nur ohne bild. liegt also definitiv daran das grub nicht gestartet wird. 

da müssten aber andere helfen !

----------

## Vortex375

Mach doch einfach mal versuchsweise "setup (hd0)" statt "setup (hd1)" um zu sehen ob er dann bootet. Den Rest (grub.conf und so) kannst du in diesem Fall so lassen, das sollte er trotzdem finden.

Also im Prinzip nur das:

```

# grub

> root (hd1,5)

> setup(hd0)

```

----------

## Ampheus

also das mit dem setup(hd0) hat auch nicht geklappt. liegt wahrscheinlich wirklich daran, dass beide platten ein ntfs system als erstes system haben. wie kann ich das ohne datenverlust ändern ? oder kann ich z.B. ein 

setup (hd1,5)

machen ?

----------

## Ampheus

achja ... ubuntu konnte ich problemlos installieren und da wurde grub automatisch installiert und lief. die ubuntu installation habe ich noch. wo kann ich einstellunge sehen, die dort beim installieren von grub gemacht wurden ?

----------

## Ampheus

es gibt neues :

grub lädt jetzt (ENDLICH!).

leider muss ich zuerst einmal enter  drücken, damit er mir error15 ausgibt

```

root (hd1,5)

Filesystem type is Reiserfs, partition Type 0x83

kernel (hd1,5)/kernel-2.6.13-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/sdb6

Error 15: File not found

```

----------

## Ampheus

EDIT: Problem auch (fast behoben, hab nur noch anzeigefehler bei grub.

Das heißt, es sind überall weiße punkte, auch hinterher beim anfang des ladevorgangs vom kernel. später aber nicht mehr. was muss ich da jetzt einstellen ?

----------

## macpogo

http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/showthread.php?t=116864

----------

## c_m

Wenn du in grub selbst schon die probleme hast stimmt der Pfad zum grubsplash nicht, bzw das ist defekt oder sonstwas.

Hatte das Problem schon des öfteren wenn ich mal wieder die Partitionen vertauscht hatte ^^

----------

## SinoTech

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ausserdem hast du immer noch den Fehler das du das "/boot" Verzeichniss nicht angegeben hast (Was zu "Error 15" führt, da grub den kernel nicht finden kann). Richtig wäre:

```

kernel (hd1,5)/boot/kernel-2.6.13-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/sdb6

```

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Ampheus

wenn ich jetzt das spash image aus der config rausnehme, klappt alles.

ich hätte allerdings gerne ein spash image... was kann ich da machen ???

vga=normal und vga=default haben nicht funktioniert.

----------

## SinoTech

Poste mal wieder deine grub.conf (So wie sie jetzt ist + die Zeile die du für den splash angegeben hast) ... nur um sicher zu gehen das dort jetzt alles richtig ist.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Ampheus

```

default 0 

timeout 30 

splashimage=(hd1,5)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz 

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.13 

root(hd1,5) 

kernel(hd1,5)/boot/kernel-2.6.13-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/sdb6 

title=Windows XP 

rootnoverify (hd0,0) 

makeactive 

chainloader +1

```

----------

## SinoTech

Da muss ich leider passen. Die "grub.conf" sieht ganz ordentlich aus  :Sad: 

Mfg

Sino

----------

## 7maestro7

liegt dein splash auch unter /dev/sdb6/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz?

schau doch einfach mal da nach   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Ampheus

ja, liegt sie. es scheint an den grafik einstellungen zu liegen.

----------

